# Went Fishing



## Terry (Jul 12, 2009)

The only thing I caught was these two, and EEL and a Croaker, both thrown back in the water.

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/0628091017.jpg


http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/0628091217.jpg


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 12, 2009)

You should have went fishing where all the good fish were!!!


----------



## alan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

The worst day fishing beats the best day working.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah but.... Were you wearing much?


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh geez!  Well unless my husband decides to drive to the other side of the pennisula we will not catch decent fish.  We keep trying to catch flounder but they are hard to catch!  I want to catch something big for a change.

MM,

I was wearing my normal fishing attire, short blue swim shorts and tank top.  Peole around here eat Croaker and EEL.  You can go to the local grocery store and buy them!  I won't eat them ever.  As a matter of fact I cut my fishing line on the EEL.  I wasn't going to touch that sucker!  

We generally fish from the Coleman Bridge to West End (westpoint)  in Gloucester, Va.  Just to many croaker and not enough Flounder!  Very hard to catch any trout too.  Last year I caught two trout but they were too small to keep.

We used blood worms, squid, cut bait, and minnows (1 to 2 inches) and nothing yet.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> The worst day fishing beats the best day working.


 You got that right, but I don't work. LOL


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> I was wearing my normal fishing attire, short blue swim shorts and tank top.


PICTURES! We must have PICTURES!


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I was wearing my normal fishing attire, short blue swim shorts and tank top.
> ...


 no, I only have one and my face looks all distorted because it was taken as we were going about 35 mph in the boat.  NO PICTURES.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


 Here is one I think it was last year, no tank top on there...LOL

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/TerFishing.jpg


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


SAWEET!

That's a great rod/reel combo there!


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


 That is my old one...I have a new one.  I have two poles now.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Our little boat 

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/IMGP0142.jpg


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Our little boat
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/IMGP0142.jpg


Excellent!

Here's mine, a 1970 model Hydrodyne Flatop which is 24 feet long, 10 feet wide.... I modified the transom on this bad Boy to accommodate the 300 hp Yamaha outboard that's on it now. I can pull 6 skiers easily at 50 mph. This boat will also out corner any on the market currently. I also, just laugh at storms. Although I tore it up pretty good in 1989, in a squall off Matagorta Bay. (No worries, it's easy to repair.)

This boat is very rare and hard to find today. Back in 2002 I was able to find the original molds and tools used back then to build these, and bought them. They were in some old guy's barn in Indiana, he had no idea what that "junk" was. Ab Crosby, the designer, was simply a genius. This was the first true "composite" hull ever in commercial production, he started building these back in 1965. He was truly, 30 years ahead of his time.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

That will fix me for posting pictures of my dingy


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Where do you take that boat out at?


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> That will fix me for posting pictures of my dingy


 

My fishin' boat.



 

It has a one man-power engine (sold seperately...see wife for details).


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Where do you take that boat out at?


Lake Conchas, Lake Meredith, Lake O' the Pines, Lake Texhoma....

Among others.

Because of the hull design, I can go in shallows down to 10" deep.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Missourian said:


> see wife for details.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > That will fix me for posting pictures of my dingy
> ...


 You see that's a good boat if you are going out in a lake.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you take that boat out at?
> ...


 That's a lot of boat for a lake, MM. 

My boat can go in shallows of 6inches. Don't mean to sound like my boat is better than yours because I know it's not.  Just saying.

When we got our boat it was price first, then can we pull a tuber or a skier, and it had a few nice things I liked.  It was perfect for just hub and I in the river however; if I could do it over again I would have spent a little more to have a bigger boat so we could manage the Chesapeake water's better when it's choppy. (that's almost all the time)


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


When the storms hit, I stay out on the lake rescuing folks, towing their boats in and going back out and getting more. A few times, even gave the Lake Patrol guys a tow. I can haul 20 people on this boat while towing a couple of theirs. I can anchor this boat and spend the night on it, the deck is flat. If it starts raining, there's sleeping berths underdeck.

It may seem big but it really isn't. Most of what I see out there will be your Ranger bass fishing boats, they go 18-22 feet long, I see the Bayliners which are 20-25 footers....

By the way I bought this boat used, and wrecked, in 1979 for $500. It was wrecked by being blown around by a tornado, on dry ground. I fixed it up at the cost of around $800 and it gave me reliable service for about five years, before I drydocked it and modernized it for the first time.

I spent $1,500 on the rascal then, replacing the heavy steel rails with aluminum ones, upgrading the controls, re-working the fuel system, and adding two live wells.

In '89 after the Matagorta Bay incident, it got another refit. Then it got another one in '99. In 2005 I did it all again, this time using the original molds and tools, and beefed it up tremendously. It came it of that _lighter and stronger_ than it ever was.

I have spent in the neighborhood of $14,000 on this boat in 30 years. Not too shabby. Especially when any comparable boat on the market today (and there really aren't any) would run you $35K easily. But an example would be the Ranger Z522, 22 feet long and 30 grand. And I can outrun it, out corner it, out perform it. And the owner of that boat heads for the shore when he sees storm clouds.

The reason I bought this boat is I was raised on one, that my step-dad had. His was a 20 footer, a '65 model and looked just like this:






^^Here you can see the access door for going underdeck.










^^Here's a good shot of the extreme low profile of this hull, allowing it to have amazingly small displacement.

It could only handle a 90hp outboard though, but was still the king of the lake for its time. The guy who owns this one lives in Florida and lovingly restored this one to all original colors, materials and power. But he left out the black rubber bumper that goes all around this model.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

OH cool, I kind of grew up on boats too.  Living on the eastern shore my grandfather and uncles crabbed, oyster, and fished for a living.  Here is a picture of a Skipjack my grandfather owned.  I have fond memories of every labor day going out on the skipjack racing other's in the bay.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> OH cool, I kind of grew up on boats too.  Living on the eastern shore my grandfather and uncles crabbed, oyster, and fished for a living.  Here is a picture of a Skipjack my grandfather owned.  I have fond memories of every labor day going out on the skipjack racing other's in the bay.


THAT is a BOAT!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2009)

The Dude's muskie machine


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Dude said:


> The Dude's muskie machine


Alumacraft is a good boat!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep...And it practically has dual _*everything*_!!


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Dude said:


> The Dude's muskie machine


 Nice Toy!  I never stay out when a storm is coming because well a little something called LIGHTENING. LOL

Do you go out in your boat often, Dude?  If so, what water (name) do you go?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Nice Toy!  I never stay out when a storm is coming because well a little something called LIGHTENING. LOL


I never sweat lightening. When it's your time to go, it's your time to go.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2009)

My brother and I trailer it around NW Wisconsin.

Mostly Rusk, Sawyer, Polk and Burnett counties.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks MM it was a lot of work to maintain that skipjack.  Every summer my dad and all his brother's would climb the mast, sand it, resin it and pull it out dry dock to work on the bottom.  Those boats kind of went extinct until recently where there was a large program to save them, or bring them back rather.  

My grandfather before he died finally sold his boat to some guy in fla.  The guy was sailing it back to fla and ran it into a large sandbar and destroyed the boat.  

Deals Island is where that side of my family is from.  I still have cousin's and Aunt's/Uncles that live there.  Some really nice childhood memories for sure.  They all have an accient too.  Best way to describe it is search google for Tangier Island accient and listen to an example. LOL


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Dude said:


> My brother and I trailer it around NW Wisconsin.
> 
> Mostly Rusk, Sawyer, Polk and Burnett counties.


 so fresh water fishing?  BASS and the like?


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Toy! I never stay out when a storm is coming because well a little something called LIGHTENING. LOL
> ...


 That's not always true for I'm sure you have heard of Murphy's Law.  I fall under that category.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2009)

Bass, walleye, big northern pike and muskies.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

OH deals Island where I grew up is just like this place. Hear the accients? LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIZgw09CG9E]YouTube - The odd accent of Tangier VA (from AMERICAN TONGUES)[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f70JHW_Jzq4]YouTube - Big momma Muskie (Musky)[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy shit....i want to catch something like that!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 13, 2009)

Wish I had caught one like that yesterday, instead of semi-crashing my glider.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2009)

I enjoy fishing.  Let me share with you what happened to me long ago.

I'm 17 years old, boyfriends family owned a boat, we go out fishing in the Banana River in Fla.  All day long with 6 other guys using live shrimp as bait and didn't catch anything.  We go back to boyfriends house, (he lived on the river with a boat dock) it was around 6pm close to dusk.  They guys tap a keg and start up the BBQ and I wanted to fish more and all the guys laughed at me and said "You're not going to catch shit with dead bait girl".  I didn't listen to them cause I wanted to fish.

I sit on the edge of the dock and within 10 minutes I hooked something big! My pole was so bent over and my tiny arms had a hard time reeling it in.  My BF and another guy came running to help me.  As I got it to the surface and they with net in hand, I herd laughter like none other in my life.  They were on the dock laying down with laughter.  I hooked a horseshoe crab in the ass...it was a big sucker too.

After 20 minutes of them laughing STILL and all the jokes, I didn't give up.  I would say about another 30 min I hooked something again.  Man this was like the last one, it was fighting but I didn't need any help this time.  I kept quiet, then my BF noticed, so here comes every guy over laughing and say this time I bet it's a boot, no this or that.  It went on and on....then my prize showed.  It was a 3 1/2 speckle trout! Needless to say that shut those men up.

giggle


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

> We generally fish from the Coleman Bridge to West End (westpoint) in Gloucester, Va. Just to many croaker and not enough Flounder! Very hard to catch any trout too. Last year I caught two trout but they were too small to keep.



I used to be your neighbor - well, sort of.  When I married Mrs. Big Black Dog I was living in Williamsburg and working at Cheatham Annex...  I used to bass fish a lot in the Chick.  Would get off work everyday around 3 and fly home, hook up the boat, and would be casting for bass by 4:00!  After I got married I moved up here to Northwestern Illinois and haven't had and decent sea food since.  Being raised in VA, I know the area well you speak of...


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> > We generally fish from the Coleman Bridge to West End (westpoint) in Gloucester, Va. Just to many croaker and not enough Flounder! Very hard to catch any trout too. Last year I caught two trout but they were too small to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be your neighbor - well, sort of. When I married Mrs. Big Black Dog I was living in Williamsburg and working at Cheatham Annex... I used to bass fish a lot in the Chick. Would get off work everyday around 3 and fly home, hook up the boat, and would be casting for bass by 4:00! After I got married I moved up here to Northwestern Illinois and haven't had and decent sea food since. Being raised in VA, I know the area well you speak of...


 That's cool, did you ever catch anything decent? Everyone tells us Cheatham annex is a great spot for fishing but all we catch there is croaker and nothing more!   You know on the annex side near the bridge that  beach there?  That's where a lot of flounder is suppose to be also but nothing.  I've tried early spring, to early fall and nadda.  

I can catch croaker because they will eat any bait. LOL

It's cool knowing someone here knows my area.  Yeah you missing some blue crab I bet.   If you were at the center of Willamsburg and drew a line straight across the river...that's where I live.  North of Almondsville.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 14, 2009)

Never did any fishing there at Cheatham Annex.  Fished the hell out of the Chick though.  Some really nice bass in those waters.  I caught one so big once that when I lifted him out of the river the water level went down by a full two inches!


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Never did any fishing there at Cheatham Annex. Fished the hell out of the Chick though. Some really nice bass in those waters. I caught one so big once that when I lifted him out of the river the water level went down by a full two inches!


 CHICK???? Where is that?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 14, 2009)

You don't know where the Chickahominy River is?  You're kidding, right?


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> You don't know where the Chickahominy River is? You're kidding, right?


 I've lived here since the end of 2006 and I have no idea where that is. LOL


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Just looked it up, it's on the other side of willamsburg. No wonder.  I'm just off RT17 and that river is an hour drive away for me.  If it isn't close to me I haven't a clue unless I check my map. *laugh*


----------



## Oddball (Jul 14, 2009)

The last muskie I caught taught me a valuable lesson...Put them back into the water horizontally or head first.

My last fish went back tail first ....It sensed the water around its tail and flipped furiously, causing it to come free from the hand that was supporting it by the gill plate. Good thing I was wearing a Kevlar glove, because the damned thing ended up biting the shit out of my thumb.


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude said:


> The last muskie I caught taught me a valuable lesson...Put them back into the water horizontally or head first.
> 
> My last fish went back tail first ....It sensed the water around its tail and flipped furiously, causing it to come free from the hand that was supporting it by the gill plate. Good thing I was wearing a Kevlar glove, because the damned thing ended up biting the shit out of my thumb.


 they have sharp teeth huh? Never caught a musky, and only seen one on TV.  I think it was on that show River Monsters. LOL

I just want to catch a trophy fish!  I'm sick and tired of croakers!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

OH MY GOD, I would be dinner for that sucker!


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 14, 2009)

Terry said:


> The only thing I caught was these two, and EEL and a Croaker, both thrown back in the water.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/0628091017.jpg
> 
> ...



Man they look tasty. Should have kept them!

Best part about fishing in Lake Michigan is they artificially introduced Salmon who have thrived in the lake. And you get some tasty catches!


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Next time I catch an EEL (hope that is never) I'l ice it and mail it to you so you can eat it.  *ewwwwwwww*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the sound croakers make!  It's so relaxing...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 14, 2009)

Fishing in our neck of the woods -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VrO6rDRfdY]YouTube - VON NELSON- IRON EYES W/ BRACKETT OUTDOORS AERIAL BOWFISHING[/ame]


Story of Extreme Aerial Bowfishing


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 14, 2009)

When I go fishing, I have a secret lure that I use that is so lethal to fish, I have to go about 100 yards inland when I open the tackle box just to tie it on my line.  Because of this, fish usually just jump into the boat to try and get the lure.  I have to keep a towel over the lure when I reach my limit.


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> When I go fishing, I have a secret lure that I use that is so lethal to fish, I have to go about 100 yards inland when I open the tackle box just to tie it on my line. Because of this, fish usually just jump into the boat to try and get the lure. I have to keep a towel over the lure when I reach my limit.


 share please?  I need all the help I can get, and please if you do decide to share with me...type it elementary...you know gals.


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2009)

Eve said:


> Fishing in our neck of the woods -
> 
> YouTube - VON NELSON- IRON EYES W/ BRACKETT OUTDOORS AERIAL BOWFISHING
> 
> ...


 These guys are crazy but I would enjoy spending the day with these nuts.  LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 15, 2009)

Terry said:


> These guys are crazy but I would enjoy spending the day with these nuts.  LOL



Brackett is a good guy.

Imagine getting paid and sponsored to go hunt and fish.  Rough, huh?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2009)

> share please? I need all the help I can get, and please if you do decide to share with me...type it elementary...you know gals.



I would love to share but if I did, and you used this very special lure, there would be no more fish in Virginia.  I have signed an agreement with the Governor of my state to the effect that I will only use this lure twice a year.  Once in the spring and once in the fall.  The problem with using it, is an environmental one.  If you use it very often you catch so many fish that the water level in the rivers and lakes go down to such a degree that it effects the water table of the surrounding area.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I like the sound croakers make!  It's so relaxing...



Puffer fish are pleasant too and you can play catch with them if they cooperate !


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2009)

> Puffer fish are pleasant too and you can play catch with them if they cooperate !/QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know the term "Puffer fish" but I think it's what we used to call "Blow Toads".  They are indeed pretty neat.  If you want to see something funny, put an Alka Seltzer tablet in their mouth and then toss them back into the ocean!!!  You'll be howling.


----------



## Terry (Jul 16, 2009)

I usually always throw my catch back in but if I caught one big one...I would have to keep that one.  We generally fish for the sport of it.  That sport becomes not a sport when you don't catch anything but fish who CROAK at you.

Mudtoads here are ugly, caught a few of those too when I was trolling.  Blowfish are not in the York River here.  The Jellyfish have been out though for the past few weeks.  A little early this year if you ask me.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 11, 2009)

Bagged a 39" muskie this morning!!


----------



## Terry (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude said:


> Bagged a 39" muskie this morning!!


 DAMN!!!! Tell me you got a picture of it!  

I went fishing yesterday, only caught 6 ounce croaker...basically BAIT...I so suck at fishing...or just bad luck!

I'm so jealous but so happy for you.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Oddball (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice wahoo!

I just _*gotta*_ go tuna fishing again!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sound croakers make!  It's so relaxing...
> ...



Puffers are a hoot are chow played with them in the bucket. Bad part, when we bought some baby ducks he played bob the duck and drowned one. He did not understand they were not like the fish.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> 0


That doesn't look real to me! It looks light as a feather.  Is it real?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I gotta fish story....My husband and I were in the Florida Keys on our yearly vacation there...at that time we lived in the Tampa area of Florida and made it a point to do the Keys for at least one vacation a year...so we go to Bud and Mary's and rent a boat and fishing rods and bait and go out fishing for the day, with also alot of booze and picnic basket full of goodies, and our snorkeling gear as well....we find a spot to anchor the boat, do some great snorkeling then return to the boat to eat lunch then start fishing....

We do not have our poles in the water for less than a minute and matt caught something big....giving him a good fight and then seconds later I get something on the line, a big sucker of something....I was hoping for a big grouper or a yellow tail or red snapper.....  Matt's catch was up and it was a foot and a half long Spanish Mackerel  so I figured I had the same on my line...matt rebaited stuck his pole back in and he caught another one while I was struggling with this one....he pulls up his second one and I am still working on the first one.... 

So he gets the camera because it was getting close to the surface and he wanted a pic of me with this FISH that had me going for a bit....this was before digital cameras were so popular....I get the fish to the surface and it was a big old Spanish mackeral about 2 feet long....matt snaps a pic while it is just out of the water with me and a big ole proud smile....and gets ready to snap another one as I lifted it completely out of the water to get him in to the boat....and just as matt went to snap the pic, a BARACUDA hopped out of the water and CHOMPED off more than half of the Makerel, almost to it's head and I was left only with the head and some of the guts....  

I was SO SHOCKED by what just happened and frightened at the same time because I was holding the line at that point to lift him in to the boat...my fingers could have been TOAST if that BARACUDA took just a wee bit more of a bite!

Matt got two more pics in, while this was happening and the difference between me being proud of my catch and me being shocked by the Baracuda and my fish gone is PRICELESS!  I will see if I can find these pics and have matt scan them in so I can post them!

Needless to say, I did NOT snorkel out on the boat for the rest of the vacation.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh man that looks sweet! You hanging it on the wall or making it into a few dozen steaks!

Personally I like keeping the picture and filling my belly, but congrats that is a nice catch!



dilloduck said:


>


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Well, I gotta fish story....My husband and I were in the Florida Keys on our yearly vacation there...at that time we lived in the Tampa area of Florida and made it a point to do the Keys for at least one vacation a year...so we go to Bud and Mary's and rent a boat and fishing rods and bait and go out fishing for the day, with also alot of booze and picnic basket full of goodies, and our snorkeling gear as well....we find a spot to anchor the boat, do some great snorkeling then return to the boat to eat lunch then start fishing....
> 
> We do not have our poles in the water for less than a minute and matt caught something big....giving him a good fight and then seconds later I get something on the line, a big sucker of something....I was hoping for a big grouper or a yellow tail or red snapper.....  Matt's catch was up and it was a foot and a half long Spanish Mackerel  so I figured I had the same on my line...matt rebaited stuck his pole back in and he caught another one while I was struggling with this one....he pulls up his second one and I am still working on the first one....
> 
> ...


I would love to see those pictures. Wow, what a memory that was!


----------



## Care4all (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I gotta fish story....My husband and I were in the Florida Keys on our yearly vacation there...at that time we lived in the Tampa area of Florida and made it a point to do the Keys for at least one vacation a year...so we go to Bud and Mary's and rent a boat and fishing rods and bait and go out fishing for the day, with also alot of booze and picnic basket full of goodies, and our snorkeling gear as well....we find a spot to anchor the boat, do some great snorkeling then return to the boat to eat lunch then start fishing....
> ...



it was a PRICELESS moment, and a life changing one as well!  I don't think i have ever swam or snorkeled in the middle of the Gulf again!!!


----------



## Care4all (Aug 24, 2009)

dilloduck said:


>



isn't that a mackerel dillo?  and is that a wedding band i see in this pic?  Are you married dillo?

care


----------

